# opening weekend



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

My oldest boy accompanied myself and a friend for opening morning of the pheasant hunt. We had a great day. I killed the first bird of the day which was also the biggest rooster I've ever shot. He had a 25" tail and some great spurs. We had our limits of 6 birds by 8:30 and spent most the rest of the day working cornfields letting my dogs put in some good work for other friends and acquaintances. Unfortunately we failed to take pics until after we'd already gotten home and cleaned all but 2 of the birds so I had to dual purpose these birds for a couple late photos.

Sunday myself and the same friend from yesterday got after em again. Didn't see as many roosters this morning but we each picked up good roosters and my dogs caught one that had been wing shot the day before. The bird I shot today had a 24 1/4" tail and was another beautiful specimen. We also got into a nice covey of huns and my friend managed to knock one down. Pretty enjoyable weekend considering I had braced for the 90% chance of rain/snow the weather man predicted. We didn't receive hardly any weather except for a stiff afternoon wind.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Great birds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

well one eye he shot the last birds in Utah


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> well one eye he shot the last birds in Utah


You may have called it a little early as I managed 2 more today. Actually saw another half dozen or so that escaped before I was able to fill my limit today.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Those are some great roosters and good looking dogs. Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like a great hunt! Congrats!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Me and a buddy managed to scratch up a few more roosters today. After we filled our limits we each had mitigation doe tags to fill. We were able to sneak in on a group of deer feeding in the corn field we were hunting. My buddy was able to fill his tag with a shot of 4 buck from his Citori. Didn't think to take pics till after the deer was skinned and headless so just left her out.


----------

